
Why doesn't Hacker News offer more features? - master_gambit42
It seems like a seriously missed opportunity to spread and conserve the rich knowledge that HN contains.. I&#x27;d like the opportunity to search for articles and save posts to my personal account among other features..<p>Matter in fact, why can&#x27;t HN take some formatting pros from reddit?
======
dozzie
> It seems like a seriously missed opportunity to spread and conserve the rich
> knowledge that HN contains..

Hacker _News_ , as the name suggests, is about news, not about knowledge.
Wikipedia is about knowledge. For what it meant to be, HN does an excellent
job.

> I'd like the opportunity to search for articles and save posts to my
> personal account among other features..

How would you like to search for articles other than what's currently
available in the box at the bottom of the page?

And you already can save the articles to your account. That's what "favorite"
link below the article's title is for.

